# Issues with items dropping from my to Watch List.



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Why are titles continuing to drop from my watch list? Then when I go to search for items dropped, I can't seem to find them. The latest title is the tv show Wagon Train. I did watch several shows, but now its not in my Watch List, and I can no longer find it when searching. If this is the way its going to be with Netflix, I don't have any use for them.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It does get really annoying. Netflix has licensing agreements but sometime they run out thus they need to drop the programming from the service. There have been a few times where I will be right in the middle of watching a TV series then suddenly the entire series disappears. Agrivating to say the least.


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> It does get really annoying. Netflix has licensing agreements but sometime they run out thus they need to drop the programming from the service. There have been a few times where I will be right in the middle of watching a TV series then suddenly the entire series disappears. Agrivating to say the least.


Thats what I was afraid of, I guess I need to look into maybe another provider, I do have amazon prime, but they don't have software to save items & watch later, so not too trilled with them.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dcbag said:


> Thats what I was afraid of, I guess I need to look into maybe another provider, I do have amazon prime, but they don't have software to save items & watch later, so not too trilled with them.


All is not lost yet however. Once a new agreement is signed, the series will return. May not happen all the time but it happens. You just have to wait.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got back in the past 2 weeks
Quincy
Adam 12
and Dragnet from the 60's

If they were in your queue, they will be back, once a new agreement is signed
like Chris said


----------

